# Our local farmer is on the warpath



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

And rightly so. 
Our local farmer is very upset and has put up a poster saying , NO DOGS ALLOWED. 
This notice must be taken seriously or else stray dogs will be sh**! 
As one of his sheep has been killed by a dog that was obviously let off the leash by it's owner.

Can't say I blame the farmer for his fury. Dog owners who trust their dogs off the leash and think they are pretty harmless must think again, as they can be unpredictable.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Potiphera said:


> And rightly so.
> Our local farmer is very upset and has put up a poster saying , NO DOGS ALLOWED.
> This notice must be taken seriously or else stray dogs will be sh**!
> As one of his sheep has been killed by a dog that was obviously let off the lead by it's owner.
> ...


Looks like the censor was at work in your post. Fortunately, both likely guesses for what was asterisked work well.

[In the northern states in late winter, when a crust is on the snow, packs of 'off the leash' dogs run down and make a mess of deer - that can't avoid breaking through the crust.]


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Yes, I immediately thought of Farmer Palmer after reading Potiphera's post - I wonder why the trademark Palmer "'im wurr worryin' moi sheep" punchline isn't in words on this occasion?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2015)

Sheep who trust their farmers and think they are pretty harmless must think again, as they can be unpredictable.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Yes, I immediately thought of Farmer Palmer after reading Potiphera's post - I wonder why the trademark Palmer "'im wurr worryin' moi sheep" punchline isn't in words on this occasion?


Perhaps even Viz tired of it?


----------

